
Flabbergast: a programming language for generating configurations - fermigier
http://flabbergast.org/
======
kodablah
This looks nice and the syntax is very similar to HOCON. One thing I like
about HOCON in general is that everything is "overrideable"/"mergeable". This
is nice because I can have a config set of defaults that needs no other config
to run. From skimming the manual here I see that I have explicitly say
something is a template or not. But I definitely like that I can make it clear
that I require values.

Looks great. Sorry, I don't have much more feedback than that, but I will say
I fear the typing and inheritance may make it more complicated than
configuration end-users want to deal with.

------
alexatkeplar
Very interesting! The missing piece seems to be versioning on the libraries,
for example:

lib:apache/aurora/0.5.x

Without this, I can imagine a new version of Aurora introducing a new required
config field, the Flabbergast library being quietly upgraded to handle this,
and then users seeing inconsistent behaviours.

Remember that config file formats are one of the least well-behaved pieces of
a software's public API (prone to breaking changes in even MINOR releases), so
it seems sensible to build this in from the start.

